# A "New" Hurricane Takes to the Air



## Crimea_River (Apr 26, 2022)

Vintage Wings of Canada have competed their restoration, or shall we say "re-creation" of Will Mcknight's mount and test flew it successfully last Saturday. I hope to see this in the flesh in the not-too-distant future. The Return of the Reaper — Vintage Wings of Canada

_"Considerable research and effort was expended getting the aircraft's paint colours and markings right. In doing so we were able to show that all previous guesses by modellers and artists as to the size of the roundel and fin flashes were incorrect."_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 26, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> I hope to see this in the flesh in the not-too-distant future.



Lots of photos, please. I receive the Vintage wings updates in my in-box - always excellent reading.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 26, 2022)

Thanks for sharing that link. Some awesome air-to-air photos of the Reaper in there.

Really glad to see this airworthy memorial to Willie McKnight.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 26, 2022)

Same. Given the apparent deep research into the colours and markings, one wonders why VWOC chose to display the outer MGs that were a common feature of the Mk IIb and XII. These could have easily been closed off to more resemble McKnight's Mk I.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 26, 2022)

Wow, she looks great!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 26, 2022)

Finally some great news, thanks for posting!


----------



## SaparotRob (May 10, 2022)

It is good news.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 10, 2022)

It is on the schedule for Thunder Over Michigan which is just prior to Oshkosh. Multiple sightings perhaps for me?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2022)

Excellent!


----------

